# TFO's Fourth Anniversary: Arizona Get-Together



## Neal (Jul 7, 2011)

Attention Arizona (and surrounding area) TFO members. 

We would like to coordinate a get together/potluck event. If you have an interest please respond to this thread along with a recommendation for a meeting place. Rumor is that if enough people are interested, the man behind the curtain, the great and powerful Josh might make an appearance. 

I'm in Mesa off of Country Club and the 60, I am willing to meet anywhere in the valley though. I'm thinking Late August, September, October when the weather is a little better. If you have any recommendations on dates, post that here as well.


----------



## moochie (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Arizona - TFO Anniversary Get Together*



Neal said:


> Attention Arizona (and surrounding area) TFO members.
> 
> We would like to coordinate a get together/potluck event. <clip>



I live in Glendale and am interested in a get-together... especially if we wait until after the monsoon's and it cools off  Mark


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Arizona - TFO Anniversary Get Together*

Neal,
We are game! I am in the far west valley but we can meet anywhere. Any time except the last week of Sept. works for us.

Anyone else up for BBQ?


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Arizona - TFO Anniversary Get Together*

I am in SouthEast AZ, near Tucson, but I am willing ot travel


----------



## laramie (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Arizona - TFO Anniversary Get Together*

I am in scottsdale, arizona and Wilbur (my tort) and I would love to come. I think it would be so much fun!

August would work best for me, as I am going to hawaii in september for my cousins wedding.


----------



## CGKeith (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Arizona - TFO Anniversary Get Together*

Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Neal (Jul 7, 2011)

*RE: Arizona - TFO Anniversary Get Together*

Tempe Town Lake? I've never actually been there, but I assume they have park areas and places to hang out right? 

Mick, bring that sucker along. I'll go for some BBQ. Let's say One of the first couple of weekends in September, if it's not too close to the California picnic so Josh can make it.


----------



## October (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: Arizona - TFO Anniversary Get Together*

I think I should be able to make it if I can drag my rug rats along.  I'm in the far east valley and open for most weekends. October can be hit and miss because I have so so much to do to get everything ready for Halloween.  (I'm a huge Halloween nut)


----------



## Neal (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: Arizona - TFO Anniversary Get Together*

I'll be bringing my 2 year old along, along with some tortoises maybe.


----------



## helenab (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: Arizona - TFO Anniversary Get Together*

Hi, I live in Oro Valley and am new on here today and would love to get together. At this point I know no one so it will be great to meet others, especially others that love tortoises. I dont know my way around except for down the street, lol. But I do have a gps. Helena


----------



## JeffG (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: Arizona - TFO Anniversary Get Together*



Neal said:


> Attention Arizona (and surrounding area) TFO members.
> 
> I'm thinking Late August, September, October when the weather is a little better. If you have any recommendations on dates, post that here as well.



I'm thinking, if you think late August or early September will be better weather, you don't really live in the valley!  It will still be HOT! I am not a big contributor on the forum, but I read almost every thread. I'm in Gilbert, and I will make every effort to be at the event anywhere in the valley. 


Just a note: Anaheim reptile show is Sept. 3-4, and Tucson reptile show is Sept. 24-25. I will probably be at those two shows, and I assume other TFO members may be as well. Maybe something to consider when choosing a date.


----------



## Josh (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: Arizona - TFO Anniversary Get Together*



JeffG said:


> Just a note: Anaheim reptile show is Sept. 3-4, and Tucson reptile show is Sept. 24-25. I will probably be at those two shows, and I assume other TFO members may be as well. Maybe something to consider when choosing a date.



Jeff - Fantastic idea about the reptile shows. We should've done our research! I'm going to see if those dates work and I'll also post them over on the SoCal thread


----------



## helenab (Jul 8, 2011)

*RE: Arizona - TFO Anniversary Get Together*

I love hosting partys, we could have a cookout after, before or inbetween the show, lol


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 9, 2011)

*RE: Arizona - TFO Anniversary Get Together*



helenab said:


> Hi, I live in Oro Valley and am new on here today and would love to get together. At this point I know no one so it will be great to meet others, especially others that love tortoises. I dont know my way around except for down the street, lol. But I do have a gps. Helena



Helena, welcome to AZ and TFO. I have only lived in AZ for 3 years and am just now able to find my way around, I am about 45 mins to and hour from Oro Valley


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 9, 2011)

hmmm let's see this one would be about 1,163 miles travel...


----------



## Neal (Jul 10, 2011)

If we want to wait until it's REALLY cool, there is the TTPG conference and AZ Reptile Show sometime in November.


----------



## helenab (Jul 10, 2011)

I would love to also get together with anyone in my area, making new friends anytime is always great.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 10, 2011)

Thats a great idea Neal I think we would have at least double the people at this thing if we waited until then.


----------



## danielle (Jul 12, 2011)

I think it is a great idea. It will be nice to talk to others face to face about these amazing creatures!!


----------



## AZRedfoot (Jul 16, 2011)

I live in Chandler and would love to come. Hopefully, it will be a little cooler then...


----------



## webskipper (Jul 17, 2011)

AZRedfoot said:


> I live in Chandler and would love to come. Hopefully, it will be a little cooler then...



I'm in the Old Pueblo. Count me in.

Let's just meet up Mt Lemmon. It's cool all year long. Lol.


----------



## helenab (Jul 17, 2011)

webskipper said:


> AZRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Chandler and would love to come. Hopefully, it will be a little cooler then...
> ...



thats a great idea, on sundays they have bands and such. Emmmm nice motorcyle ride there I heard.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jul 17, 2011)

Count me in too!!!


----------



## Neal (Jul 18, 2011)

Does anyone know if the TTPG Conference has a set date? I looked at the website and it looks like it hadn't been updated in awhile.


----------



## JeffG (Jul 23, 2011)

Neal said:


> Does anyone know if the TTPG Conference has a set date? I looked at the website and it looks like it hadn't been updated in awhile.



It is strange that there is not a set date yet. I'm sure that it will be in November, but I know that is not much help. I think they usually try to line it up on the weekend of the reptile expo at the Mesa convention center which is Nov. 19-20th this year.


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 27, 2011)

we're happy to come - but in cooler weather. The farther ahead I know the date, the better to schedule work around it - I work most every weekend and we schedule waayyy ahead - makes it tough for "spur of the moment things...." oh ~ RV will be staying home. She's too big to travel easily.


----------



## TOK DADDY (Jul 27, 2011)

I'd love to meet - I'm also from Chandler. Just let me know where and when and I'm in!


----------



## laramie (Jul 27, 2011)

Wilbur and I can't wait!!


----------



## webskipper (Jul 28, 2011)

When is the Anniversary date?

How about scheduling the party for August 13th?


----------



## Neal (Jul 28, 2011)

webskipper said:


> When is the Anniversary date?
> 
> How about scheduling the party for August 13th?



I think the overall consensus is to wait until the week of the TTPG conference in November. Maybe the Saturday after the conference, but they have not set an exact date yet for the conference as far as I could find.


----------



## Badgemash (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I haven't been logged in for a while (sorry!) but we're in Tempe (quite near Town Lake), count us in!

-Devon


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Aug 1, 2011)

Have there been any decisions made as to when and where yet?


----------



## Neal (Aug 1, 2011)

The TTPG conference will be on November 17th and 18th (Thursday & Friday), the reptile expo will be the 19th and 20th. Perhaps the 19th of November in the afternoon? Both events will be located at the Mesa Marriot I believe, there are a lot of places around there that we could do a potluck or picnic. In fact, I think there is a big lawn right in front of the convention center...I could look into it and see if we could just do it there. It could be a good way to advertise the forum as well, with the reptile expo going on at the same time.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Aug 1, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea Neal


----------



## October (Aug 1, 2011)

Mesa would be nice and it's a good excuse to go the Expo!


----------



## JeffG (Aug 3, 2011)

That would be perfect if it is possible to do it right at the expo, but even if there isn't a place that it would be allowed right there, both Pioneer Park and Escobedo (sp?) park are within a mile or two of the convention center. It seems like there should be "picnic area" at the convention center though. I have just never paid that close of attention when I have been there in the past.


----------



## laramie (Aug 6, 2011)

November would be a great month to do it. It will be a lot cooler then


----------



## Xander (Aug 7, 2011)

November sounds great.. I am new to the forum. Do we bring our torts with us to these events??


----------



## pliken (Aug 7, 2011)

Neal said:


> Attention Arizona (and surrounding area) TFO members.
> 
> We would like to coordinate a get together/potluck event. If you have an interest please respond to this thread along with a recommendation for a meeting place. Rumor is that if enough people are interested, the man behind the curtain, the great and powerful Josh might make an appearance.
> 
> I'm in Mesa off of Country Club and the 60, I am willing to meet anywhere in the valley though. I'm thinking Late August, September, October when the weather is a little better. If you have any recommendations on dates, post that here as well.



Hi - I live very close to you, off Alma School and the 60. I would love to get together with everyone. Can't do late October because our daughter is getting married - at our house!


----------



## motero (Aug 7, 2011)

I wanted to say, hi. Great to see so many AZ folks, I don't know if i can make it, but I will keep my eye on this thread.


----------



## Josh (Aug 8, 2011)

Any updates for us, Neal?


----------



## Neal (Aug 8, 2011)

Josh said:


> Any updates for us, Neal?



Looks like we will be doing this in November. It will have to be a belated Anniversary get-together. In November we will have better weather, and it should be a better turn out with the other events that are going on. I suggested the 19th of November...12pm if there are no objections?

I am going to look into the possibility of holding the picnic in the front lawn of the Mesa Convention Center where the reptile show will be held that day. If that is not possible, Pioneer Park is one mile west of the convention center, and we can plan on that as a back up. The lawn should be open, it's huge, there is a gazebo...I'll have to look at it again, but I don't remember a lot of seating there though.


----------



## October (Aug 8, 2011)

You may want to double check Pioneer too. I grew up there and went back recently. It was kinda.... ghetto and gross. :S Hopefully they've cleaned it up.


----------



## webskipper (Aug 12, 2011)

Let's meet at the Expo.

Then go somewhere to eat and talk.

Please don't bring your Torts unless we meet at a private venue.


----------



## JeffG (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds good to me. I would not miss the show anyway, so I am kind of excited to have the chance to meet some TFO people at the same time. I will plan on bringing a chair with me, and I'm sure most people will do the same, so seating really shouldn't be an issue. I'll be there wherever the final location ends up being. See you all there!


----------



## laramie (Aug 12, 2011)

I am totally there, can't wait. So don't bring the torts?


----------



## pliken (Aug 19, 2011)

November 19th at noon in Mesa - consider this my RSVP. I'll watch this thread for the confirmed location - looking forward to it! Another suggestion for location - I may be able to arrange for us to meet on the terrace or in the meeting room of the Arizona Museum for Natural History, which is about four blocks away from the Mesa Convention Center. Neal, let me know if the front lawn of the Convention Center is not available - I still think that sounds best.

Paula


----------



## laramie (Aug 19, 2011)

pliken said:


> November 19th at noon in Mesa - consider this my RSVP.



Mine too! I am totally there. So, can we bring our torts?


----------



## Neal (Aug 19, 2011)

It's really up to the individual, as long as they understand that no one else but themselves is responsible or liable in the event of theft or lost tortoises. I can see it working for smaller tortoises that can be kept in a tub or something, but for bigger tortoises, I'm not sure what we could bring to coral them in. The parks in the area are all open fields. 

If we end up meeting at the Natural History Museum, I'm going to assume that we would not be allowed to bring live tortoises inside.


----------



## JeffG (Aug 19, 2011)

laramie said:


> pliken said:
> 
> 
> > November 19th at noon in Mesa - consider this my RSVP.
> ...



I don't think anyone is going to tell you to NOT bring your torts, but if you are planning to go to the reptile show they won't let you take them in there, so you would need to make sure you have a plan for that.

I'm sure everyone there would only bring healthy torts, but I am always reluctant to have my animals around other reptiles just because there is always a chance of passing something between them. It is kind of the same thing as adding a new animal to your collection without quarantining it. MOST of the time there will be no problem at all, but there is always some risk.

With that being said, I would love to see any torts that anyone brings!


----------



## laramie (Aug 20, 2011)

That is a really good point Jeff. Thanks

See you all there


----------



## Neal (Aug 21, 2011)

Update - we drove by the convention center and pioneer park this evening. The convention center has a large lawn and a big...gazeebo type thing with shade. The down side is there is no seating or tables. I have a ton of those collapsible picnic tables and if we all bring some chairs it would work out. It is not as crowded as pioneer park would be, we would likely have the whole area to ourselves. I'll check with Mesa parks and rec. to see if we can actually do it there.

Pioneer Park is large enough for all of us. It has the seating and lots of shade. It also has a few playgrounds. I'll be bringing my daughter, so that's a plus. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## JeffG (Aug 21, 2011)

The park would be nice for people bringing young kids, but the convention center would be more convenient for people going to the reptile show. I don't think seating is a big issue if people know ahead of time to bring their own chairs. I really don't think it matters either way. We just need a leader (Neal) to tell us where to go!


----------



## Neal (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, my vote's the convention center if we can. I'll check up on it this week.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 24, 2011)

Neal:

Today is the first time I've seen the link for your website. The site looks pretty good.


----------



## Neal (Aug 24, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Neal:
> 
> Today is the first time I've seen the link for your website. The site looks pretty good.



Thank you Yvonne!


----------



## pliken (Sep 4, 2011)

Neal said:


> Well, my vote's the convention center if we can. I'll check up on it this week.



Hi Neal,

Did you have any luck getting ahold of someone? I used to work for the City of Mesa, but they have re-organized since then, and I am not sure which department would be in charge of that area - Parks & Rec? Facilities Rental? Grounds? However, I still have some contacts so I can do a little detective work if you need me.

Paula


----------



## laramie (Sep 4, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Neal:
> 
> Today is the first time I've seen the link for your website. The site looks pretty good.



I agree with Yvonne, I really like your website Neal


----------



## Neal (Sep 6, 2011)

I had to schedule a portion of the CPA exam on the 19th, it was the only day I could do it. So, I'm not going to be able to attend, I could still help out in any way. I don't think the date should change...with the TTPG conference and the reptile expo it's going to be the best weekend to do it I think. I may be able to stop by for a few minutes, but that would be it.


----------



## JeffG (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, the reptile expo is the 19th & 20th, so we could always move it just one day to Sunday the 20th? Not sure if that would make much difference to anyone.


----------



## JeffG (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone have any input?


----------



## Neal (Sep 19, 2011)

I will call Mesa park & rec on my lunch break today.


----------



## webskipper (Sep 19, 2011)

Are we still on for the PHX show?


----------



## gr00vychick (Sep 20, 2011)

I just joined today to learn about taking care of our new baby sarcata. I would love to come, we live in San Tan Valley. I just need to look at my work schedule.


----------



## JLSchmittou (Oct 16, 2011)

I own a BBQ restaurant in Scottsdale.. No one would have to cook.. and we have a small patio but a very large parking lot. Free Sweet Tea...?? Who is with me?


----------



## webskipper (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh I'm there...

Bringing my 3-toed Boxie lovin girlfriend.


----------



## RV's mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Me too! count us in!!!


----------



## Neal (Nov 2, 2011)

Update - I'm still waiting on a call back from the convention center about whether or not we can meet in their courtyard. I say we do it anyway.

I'm going to try my best to attend, but I likely won't know if I can until the day of. At this point it seems like everyone can agree to the 19th at 12pm? Should we do this potluck style? 

*I'll send everyone who has committed to go a PM about this update


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 2, 2011)

I've been wondering what has happened to all the "get togethers." Good to see the one in Arizona going forward. Be sure to take lots of pictures!!


----------



## webskipper (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm still interested.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Nov 3, 2011)

I won't be able to attend this year, but will love hearing all about it and seeing pics. Have fun!!


----------



## JLSchmittou (Nov 3, 2011)

I am in... As is my two year old and hatchlings...

Meeting up at a convention center courtyard without permission...? Is that such a good idea conserving what has been happening with the wall street protestors?? Ya know Sherriff Joe is a little crazy, right? I can see him now on the 5 o'clock news "well, people congregating with exotic pets is a danger to the public...". Double chin a-jiggling away...

There are two big parks off the SanTan and Elliot that sink into the ground and try are public parks...? Would that be better??


----------



## Neal (Nov 3, 2011)

The convention center courtyard is a no go. The person I talked to told me they usually have people who set up picnic tables and they usually let that slide, but since we were trying to organize something, that they would need to rent the space to us. So, I think Pioneer Park is the next best. Any objections?


----------



## Neal (Nov 10, 2011)

We should start nailing down specifics if we are going to do this next week. 

Pioneer Park was suggested - unless anyone objects...that is where we will meet.

Potluck type picnic?


----------



## Neal (Nov 11, 2011)

All I'm hearing is crickets 

Anyone still interested?


----------



## JLSchmittou (Nov 12, 2011)

My iPhone app doesn't tell me when there are new posts...?

I'm still interested. Where is pioneer park?


----------



## Neal (Nov 13, 2011)

Pioneer park is just a few blocks east of Mesa Dr. on Main St. It's on the north side, right across the street from the LDS temple.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok folks, Pioneer park?? Which day?? What time??


----------



## JLSchmittou (Nov 18, 2011)

Az tortoise compound said:


> Ok folks, Pioneer park?? Which day?? What time??



Pioneer park works for me. What about this coming Sunday? 2 o'clock???


----------



## JeffG (Nov 18, 2011)

I am going to the show Saturday morning, so Sat. would be the easiest for me, but Sunday would probably be possible too. If no one wants to do the official "Arizona Gathering" thing, we should have some way to identify other TFO members at the show so we could at least say hi. Maybe we could all paint our faces green?


----------



## Neal (Nov 18, 2011)

What time are you gonna be there Jeff?


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Nov 18, 2011)

I am all out of green face paint at the moment We will be getting there about noon. If anyone wants to call or text my number is 623.451.7398.


----------



## JeffG (Nov 18, 2011)

I was thinking about getting there between 11:00-12:00. I just try to avoid the line at opening.


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 18, 2011)

): working.............


----------



## pliken (Nov 19, 2011)

JLSchmittou said:


> Az tortoise compound said:
> 
> 
> > Ok folks, Pioneer park?? Which day?? What time??
> ...



Sunday at 2 sounds great to me. Maybe Neal can join us then. Pioneer Park - picnic?


----------



## Neal (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm not going to be available after Sunday till after 4. Too much church stuff going on tomorrow. Unless you guys want to make it a dinner type thing, my wife and daughter could make it too.


----------



## pliken (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi everybody -

For those of you who did not meet up at the convention today, or even if you did, instead of Pioneer Park at 2 would you like to come to my house for a bring-something-to-throw-on-the-grill potluck at 4:30 or 5:00? You could bring your families and your torts, too. Last minute I know, but we don't seem to have much luck planning ahead, in spite of Neal's greatly appreciated efforts on our behalf! 

I live just a couple miles from the Mesa convention center, near Alma School and Guadalupe. The house and yard are still in good shape since my daughter's wedding, with bermuda grass and mostly tort friendly plants and a fenced in pool. 

The address is 2643 S. Stewart in Mesa. Let me know if you like this idea -

Paula Liken (and Lightning, the young Sulcata)


----------



## helenab (Nov 20, 2011)

Are we all talking about today??????? Are we doing this?


----------



## Neal (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes it was supposed to be yesterday or today. I sent everyone a PM awhile back and only heard from one person. I'm up for meeting today if after 4 works for anyone else.


----------



## webskipper (Nov 20, 2011)

I just came back from a week trip so count me out.

Wish more people were interested in meeting their internet friends.


----------



## helenab (Nov 20, 2011)

well I am taking the dogs for a walk at Cadalina state park and see if and where everyone is going when I get home. Talk soon......


----------



## laramie (Nov 20, 2011)

Neal said:


> Yes it was supposed to be yesterday or today. I sent everyone a PM awhile back and only heard from one person. I'm up for meeting today if after 4 works for anyone else.



I can't come today (november 20th), I am at work all day. Sorry.


----------



## pliken (Nov 20, 2011)

Did anyone go to Pioneer Park? So many people had to work! So far only Neal and Helena have said they are up for coming to my house. The tortoise open house and/or BBQ starts at 4:30 and goes til 7:30, so drop on by. 

Again, the address is 2643 S. Stewart in SW Mesa - a half-mile from Chandler, Tempe and Gilbert. There is easy access from the 60 or the 101. If you are looking at a map, we are at the eastern tip of the Dobson Ranch golf course, between Dobson and Alma School, and between Baseline and Guadalupe. From Alma School, turn west on Meseto and left on Stewart. From Guadalupe, turn north on Longmore across from Dobson High, then right on Milagro which turns into Stewart as it goes around the bend. From Dobson, take Keating east to Longmore, left on Longmore & right on Milagro. If you are coming on Baseline, turn south on Alma School and follow those directions. 

Our house has a giant white-bark eucalyptus tree in front and is next to the only two story house on the block. If you are totally lost, give me a call at 602-628-6850. Hope to meet you-all in person!

Paula


----------



## pliken (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, that didn't work! Shall we try again tomorrow? Kidding!

Did anyone get together with anyone anywhere? At the convention? At the park?

______

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!

Paula


----------



## Neal (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry, it didn't seem like anyone was too interested in meeting up yesterday. I am open for whatever anyone wants to do. It is a lot better meeting people face to face I think...if anyone wants to organize something I would really like to be involved.


----------



## JeffG (Nov 21, 2011)

It always seems like such a simple thing to set a time and place, but it always ends up so hard! I am in the busiest time of year at work now, but could probably find an hour or two on a Saturday if it is still possible to get together. For me, a short and simple thing would work best. If it gets too complicated I think it is harder for some people to find the time. A bar-b-que type thing would be great, but food isn't really necessary to me if that makes people hesitant to committ.


----------



## pliken (Nov 21, 2011)

Maybe after the holidays? 


Nobody needs to feel too bad about not getting together this weekend - I checked the other anniversary threads and no-one else has been successful this year.

I'm willing to try again...

There seems to be a group of members on the west side, another group here in Mesa/Tempe/Chandler/Gilbert, and a group down in Tucson. Maybe we need to start smaller? 

Paula


----------



## helenab (Nov 21, 2011)

I was so confused on where to go, was not sure!


----------

